# didnt eat for a week...



## idolomantis (Jan 7, 2008)

well, my asian brown male is subadult now, but he dindt eat fot at least 8 days... he becomes very skinny and a little slow now i tried everything krickets, mealworms, grasshoppers, flies and he dindt even look at it... do i have to worrie or do i have to wait (like always) i can uploud some pics if its needed...

i hate this becouse i just have 2 males, 1 is already adult but this one is not. please tell me what to do..


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 7, 2008)

how longs he been subadult for?mayby hes about to shed?


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 7, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> how longs he been subadult for?mayby hes about to shed?


uehm... 4 weeks i guess, not sure


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 7, 2008)

whats his wings looking like..have they swelled right up?thats good sign that its about to shed if its swelled up and its stopped feeding.get pics..


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 7, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> whats his wings looking like..have they swelled right up?thats good sign that its about to shed if its swelled up and its stopped feeding.get pics..


hmm he hangs in moult possition now. i get pics


----------



## joossa (Jan 7, 2008)

Be patient and wait for a while longer. Are you providing a light/dark cycle?


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 7, 2008)

joossa said:


> Are you providing a light/dark cycle?


im not..


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 7, 2008)

dont really know what you mean but its light at the day and its dark at the night..............but this is not what you mean right?


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 7, 2008)

i have room with lights on 24/7..my mantids never get any dark..there in light 24hours a day.Iv been doing this sinse i started breeding mantids..all my mantids are at peake health.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 7, 2008)

The only problem with that is they have no internal clock to judge when they rest, so they just assume there is no rest and will not live as long as they should, A farmer will have lights on earlier and later in the winter to make his chickens think that the days are long and summer is here. That is when they lay the most, They even have lights that are very bright and go on for so many seconds in the night to make their pupils dialate so that they think it is day. everything needs a working period and a resting period, especially creatures that reside where day and night happen. Mantis in the wild (outside enviroment) do a lot of their hunting at night, they like moths and they are most active in the evening.


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 7, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> The only problem with that is they have no internal clock to judge when they rest, so they just assume there is no rest and will not live as long as they should, A farmer will have lights on earlier and later in the winter to make his chickens think that the days are long and summer is here. That is when they lay the most, They even have lights that are very bright and go on for so many seconds in the night to make their pupils dialate so that they think it is day. everything needs a working period and a resting period, especially creatures that reside where day and night happen. Mantis in the wild (outside enviroment) do a lot of their hunting at night, they like moths and they are most active in the evening.


how many hours do u think i should give dark? 6? il try 6 see how they do.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 7, 2008)

Good 6 or better 8, just like if it was outside!


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 7, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Good 6 or better 8, just like if it was outside!


yea when i,m hunting mantids in spain or italy, i go at 3 AM night under the lights where they hunt flies, moths, and other flying insects, that,s where i found alot of my mantids


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 9, 2008)

nooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! geeze not eated for 13 days still not moulted :angry: help me out!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 9, 2008)

how flat is her abdomen?some mantids fast up to 2 weeks?mine didnt eat for 1 week before it shed..Wheres these pics?


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 9, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> how flat is her abdomen?some mantids fast up to 2 weeks?mine didnt eat for 1 week before it shed..Wheres these pics?


paper thin and can,t zoom... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 9, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> paper thin and can,t zoom... &lt;_&lt;


you have left food in her cage small crickets or flys and shes not eating it?conditions ok..temps?u misting enough?im sure it will be fine..if it looks ok im sure its just moulting all tho im not sure if 13days is ok..

yen..rick?


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 9, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> you have left food in her cage small crickets or flys and shes not eating it?conditions ok..temps?u misting enough?im sure it will be fine..if it looks ok im sure its just moulting all tho im not sure if 13days is ok..yen..rick?


everything is ideal for them but i dont think 13 datys is ok i left 10 live food in there he just dont take it!


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 9, 2008)

u left 10 cricket's in the tank?


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 10, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> u left 10 cricket's in the tank?


well cickets flies and more stuff DOES AN EXPERT CAN SAY ME WHAT TO DO???????????????????????????


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 10, 2008)

im no expert but try just putting 1 cricket in half its size..sounds like u have so much food in there its frightening him.when ever i feed my mantids i only put in what i know he will eat..so a normal mantid i would drop in 1 cricket..wheres yen and rock when u need them?


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 10, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> im no expert but try just putting 1 cricket in half its size..sounds like u have so much food in there its frightening him.when ever i feed my mantids i only put in what i know he will eat..so a normal mantid i would drop in 1 cricket..wheres yen and rock when u need them?


nah even when i just have 1 in there he dont eat :angry: hello experts cmon help me anyone hellooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 11, 2008)

i dont like this,  just 3 people helped me when i had a serious problem  it is my only male and i dont want him to die :angry: n we asked 4 times for help from an expert.......


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 11, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> i dont like this,  just 3 people helped me when i had a serious problem  it is my only male and i dont want him to die :angry: n we asked 4 times for help from an expert.......


if it was me i would pm them..yen - rick - rebaca and mantida


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 11, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> if it was me i would pm them..yen - rick - rebaca and mantida


ok


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 13, 2008)

LMFAO!!!!!! THAT ###HOLE(SORRY) is moulted after 15 days not eating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! grrrrr!!! if he do that again i kill him personaly! :angry: worried 4 nothing &lt;_&lt;


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 13, 2008)

i was right  your right u worry to much


----------



## joossa (Jan 13, 2008)

See... patience does pay off. And posting multiple times saying "HELP!" doesn't....  

Glad everything came out okay.


----------



## asdsdf (Jan 14, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> if it was me i would pm them..yen - rick - rebaca and mantida


  You forgot me!!! (joke)

Well, at least nothing bad happened.


----------

